# Goldberg Variations by Glenn Gould – 1955 vs. 1981



## benji (Nov 8, 2021)

The '81 version of the Goldberg Variations by Gould are very dear to my heart and have preferred this one over the '55 version for as long as I can remember. 

I find the '81 version more mature but have been listening to the '55 version recently again and feel intrigued. I enjoy comparing them.

How do you feel they are different and does anyone prefer the '55 version over the '81?

Ben


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

I prefer '81, but '55 is special as well. But neither is go-to recording of the GV.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

SanAntone said:


> I prefer '81, but '55 is special as well. But neither is go-to recording of the GV.


Who is your go to SA?


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Barbebleu said:


> Who is your go to SA?


Schiff. But there are new versions coming out almost every month and I will listen to each one for a week or so. Some stick, like Beatrice Rana, or Jeremy Denk.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Probably the '55 version. Less indulgent. In terms of "maturity", the music speaks for itself.


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

I think maybe he should've made a recording in the late 60s or thereabouts to be a middle ground between the two. The first in 55 was mostly too fast for my tastes and repeats were not observed; the 81 tends to be a little too quirky and wallowy sometimes. But I think they're both fascinating to listen to, as Gould always is.

I think also in the 55 he follows the Kirkpatrick edition pretty much note for note while the second recording is more eclectic.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

SanAntone said:


> Schiff. But there are new versions coming out almost every month and I will listen to each one for a week or so. Some stick, like Beatrice Rana, or Jeremy Denk.


I certainly agree with regards to Rana. Super stuff.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

benji said:


> How do you feel they are different and does anyone prefer the '55 version over the '81?


I dislike both equally, and haven't listened to either in a couple of decades.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

wkasimer said:


> I dislike both equally, and haven't listened to either in a couple of decades.


True of me as well.


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

premont said:


> True of me as well.


Well I have (only) 3 recordings of the GV, one on harpsichord and two on piano. None of them are by Gould. Actually I don't have any Gould recordings at all, come to think of it.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

dissident said:


> I think maybe he should've made a recording in the late 60s or thereabouts to be a middle ground between the two.


The Salzburg 1958 live recording is pretty close to that "golden middle ground" despite being historically so close to the 1955 studio.


----------



## JTS (Sep 26, 2021)

Kreisler jr said:


> The Salzburg 1958 live recording is pretty close to that "golden middle ground" despite being historically so close to the 1955 studio.


I have all three from 55, 58 and 81. There are quite remarkable performances. Just makes one regret that GG gave up performing in front of a live audience. There was no one quite like him even though some of his interpretations were wild beyond beyond reason.


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

^ Thanks to both for bringing up the 58 performance. I've honestly never heard it. I'll have to give it a listen.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

I actually don't own the 1955 but I have heard it (a long time ago). I got to know the piece via the 1981; the disc I borrowed from a friend had the piece as one track, I think... and it is probably the recording of the piece I have heard the most. But the 1959 (sic! is there another one rom 1958?, I meant Salzburg 25th of August 1959 on Sony SMK 52685 + 3 part inventions from Moscow 1957) is also quite special and less "mannered" than the late one.


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

Kreisler jr said:


> I actually don't own the 1955 but I have heard it (a long time ago). I got to know the piece via the 1981; the disc I borrowed from a friend had the piece as one track, I think... and it is probably the recording of the piece I have heard the most. But the 1959 (sic! is there another one rom 1958?, I meant Salzburg 25th of August 1959 on Sony SMK 52685 + 3 part inventions from Moscow 1957) is also quite special and less "mannered" than the late one.


Yeah that's my mistake, '59 in Salzburg. What I found is that Gould made several recordings of the GV whole or in part, apparently. The '58 is apparently in Vancouver, one in '54 for the CBC and some others.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

It was actually my mistake, I wrote "Salzburg 1958" in #11.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

dissident said:


> Well I have (only) 3 recordings of the GV, one on harpsichord and two on piano. None of them are by Gould. Actually I don't have any Gould recordings at all, come to think of it.


Some years ago I owned the two Gould Goldbergs and almost all his other Bach recordings, but I have culled them (didn't stand them in the long run) except for his Art of Fugue. To day I only own two piano versions of the Goldbergs, Bruno Canino and Ivo Janssen. All the others are harpsichord versions (except one clavichord version as well as half a dozen organ versions).


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

1981 for me, it feels more emotive.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Is it alright if you like them both?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> Is it alright if you like them both?


Why must you always be so contrarian! . (it adds much to the site, thanks).


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

Frankly, I am not a big fan of GG's Bach. I like Schiff and Perahia's recordings of GV.


----------



## 89Koechel (Nov 25, 2017)

benji - Hope that the discussion has added-to your enjoyment & apprection of "those Goldbergs". Maybe I could add another name to those, other than Gould - Wanda Landowska, the "grande dame" of Bach.


----------



## Michael122 (Sep 16, 2021)

Lang's studio GV is #1, his live version is second, Perahia's are third, and Glen's '55 are fourth.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Michael122 said:


> Lang's studio GV is #1, his live version is second, Perahia's are third, and Glen's '55 are fourth.


I also love Lang Lang's version.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I did spin the 55 last night. So tomorrow I have a answer.


----------



## Shea82821 (Nov 19, 2021)

The 1981, always the 1981. I like the 1955 too but it achieves little of what the later one does. It's a work of youth and fine at that. The 1981 recording, on the other hand, was Glenn's greatest recording and performance. And to me, an extraordinarily high contender for the greatest piano recording of all time. I'll be honest right now: I practically worship it as a blessing from God themselves.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I also love Lang Lang's version.


I like Alexandre Tharaud version.


:angel:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> I like Alexandre Tharaud version.
> 
> 
> :angel:


Quite nice, indeed!


----------



## Shea82821 (Nov 19, 2021)

Michael122 said:


> Lang's studio GV is #1, his live version is second, Perahia's are third, and Glen's '55 are fourth.


Bleugh, cannot stand Lang's Goldberg. If I had to choose outside of Glenn, he'd be the last. Perahia is a better choice, and as a kid I didn't mind Belder's. Least for harpsichord performances of it. Lately I've been very impressed by Rondeau's interpretation, so Belder's is likely up for being outranked.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

I like Gould (generally and specifically in GBV) but two very good piano recordings are Rosen's (CBS/Sony early 70s or so?) and Ekaterina Dershavina (Derschavina, different spellings, usually absurdly cheap on Arte Nova).


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

View attachment 161350

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)\f you want to explore more Captain :tiphat:


----------



## Shea82821 (Nov 19, 2021)

Kreisler jr said:


> I like Gould (generally and specifically in GBV) but two very good piano recordings are Rosen's (CBS/Sony early 70s or so?) and Ekaterina Dershavina (Derschavina, different spellings, usually absurdly cheap on Arte Nova).


Rosen's I remember being pretty good. I actually forgot he did it until you mentioned it 

Never heard of Dershavina's though, ought to check it out.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Maybe the Dershavina is not cheap anymore, but there are several issues and covers:

Asin: ‎ B000005I8B or B00014AUWS


----------

